# List Of Apps That Can Be Removed From The *update.zip



## Jones (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi all,

what about creating a list of apps that can be removed (securly) from the current update-cm-7.1.0-tenderloin-a2.1-fullofbugs.zip

let's start, maybe you could help me to complete this list.



> system\app\ADWLauncher.apk - safe, but install alternative launcher first!
> system\app\AccountAndSyncSettings.apk
> system\app\AndroidTerm.apk
> system\app\Androidian.apk
> ...


note: I am not responsible for any damage happening to your touchpad


----------



## redundant409 (Oct 2, 2011)

Jones said:


> Hi all,
> 
> what about creating a list of apps that can be removed (securly) from the current update-cm-7.1.0-tenderloin-a2.1-fullofbugs.zip
> 
> ...


thanks for this. IM afraid i can't add anything though


----------



## AbsoluteZero (Jul 1, 2011)

Umm, yea...done and done...
http://wiki.cyanogenmod.com/wiki/Barebones


----------



## ironman (Oct 17, 2011)

AbsoluteZero said:


> Umm, yea...done and done...
> http://wiki.cyanogen.../wiki/Barebones


yup. was going to say


----------



## Jones (Oct 14, 2011)

Ups. Alright. Close & delete, please.


----------

